# Introducing The 2010 New Breed Archery 33.5" and 37.5" Axle to Axle



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

This is some info about New Breed Archery 2010 Line up our thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861417
Has gotten quite large and alot of info is buried in there. WE STILL want everyone to post on that thread because when we Reach Post # 2010 we will be doing something special, but this post is to show off our bows to some people who have missed the photos in the other thread.
Right And *Left-Handed* Bows Are Available Now. 
Please post all comments, questions, etc... in our original thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861417
Thanks from New Breed Archery


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice bows.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

had they went with Predator camo there would be guys falling over themselves to buy it.

otherwise they look great and I love those ATA !


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Pushing it back up to the top*

Pushing it back up to the top. We have received alot of response to this post. Thank you for checking us out and remember please post in the other thread. Thanks again from New Breed


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Jason Balazs said:


> I am suposed to be testing the Athen's bow, but have not recevied it yet. Also, I have not heard from New Breed. I would be more than happy to include any bow.


How about letting Jason from www.outdoorproductreview.com take a look at them. I am interested in the New Breed products and would love to hear his thoughts on them.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=941849


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice looking bows guys. I really like that Cyborg. Looks like it would tear up some IBO shoots.


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

I love my Samurai Edition Cyborg. Best shooting bow I've ever owned! Hands Down


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

I will trade you my 3 pearsons and $50 for 1 of each, 50-60lb limbs 28.5 draw please. :teeth:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Nuwwave said:


> How about letting Jason from www.outdoorproductreview.com take a look at them. I am interested in the New Breed products and would love to hear his thoughts on them.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=941849


Yes. Give Jason a Genetix to try out. I love watching his reviews.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

those look and sound dope as an acid trip :thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thanks for the comments*

Jason sent over his info I'll be contacting him see what going on.
TTT


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Jason sent over his info I'll be contacting him see what going on.
> TTT


Sounds great!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bbatchler (Apr 5, 2009)

*Waitin on a cyborg all black*

Anyone know what the wait is on the new cyborg?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Will the guys from archeryevolution be testing out the bows?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

nice looking bow +1


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bbatchler said:


> Anyone know what the wait is on the new cyborg?


*PM Kyle (Ju5t H3R3); he will answer your questions and get you hooked up with all the info you need......GREAT Guy. :thumbs_up

Unless you are wanting a Split Limb version I think you might be able to get your hands on a Cyborg rather fast. 
Right now they are still working on the Split limb version but, then again these are 2010 models....doing great so far. :darkbeer:​*


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

TTT
keeping it moving


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

It most likely will depend on what cam you need. Seems the smaller cam (27"-28") were being sent off for anodizing, which takes about 3 weeks. 



bbatchler said:


> Anyone know what the wait is on the new cyborg?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bbatchler said:


> Anyone know what the wait is on the new cyborg?


Should be right away once order is placed ! if it is the large cam?


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Wish I had a dealer nearby I want to give one of these a test I have heard great things so far.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Syxx Shotter said:


> Wish I had a dealer nearby I want to give one of these a test I have heard great things so far.


we may be able to send one to a local dealer for you to check out?


----------

